# Slickshill's Dead End of Horrors 2008



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's my baby, all lit up. Thanks for looking...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks pretty good, nice lighting.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

...and, video:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you used the space well. I like the werewolf and that guy trying to crawl out of a grave.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice, Mike. Caught it on fearnet as well.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

spectacularly spooky! love the lighting


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool. Nice work.
Gotta say all those spider webs creep me out.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

DeadSpider said:


> Cool. Nice work.
> Gotta say all those spider webs *KEEP VANDALS* out.


Fixed that fer ya!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work man...great lighting


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Lots of atmosphere. Well done. :smilekin:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great werewolf.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! Love all the animation that you have going on in there!! Is that hand just kind of floating back there? The wind was blowing just enought to move your webs around, are they from a web blaster?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The webs are awesome and you take great pictures.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The little werewolf dude is too cute...er...frightening


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Fabulous display, Mike. Video and still pics are really well done....BRAVO!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


Scary Godmother said:


> Very cool! Love all the animation that you have going on in there!! Is that hand just kind of floating back there? The wind was blowing just enought to move your webs around, are they from a web blaster?


The hand is a last minute prop, turning on a blackened motor and crank. The webs are straight out of a bag, but I'm flattered.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay wait!! Is that a puking werewolf guy?? If so that thing is AWESOME!! Great display.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Um, if he's *not*, is it _less than awesome,_ then? 

Naw, no puking... he's just bloodied and leacherous. He did grab at ya with his arms, though, if that counts for points! next year, he's being converted into a slinger, which should be fun.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic. I like everything!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your lighting looks great..
I liked the floating hand too.
what blacklights are you using?
good job Mike


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Right now, just two 15w fluos in under-cabinet boxes lying on the ground. I did just take delivery of two massive 250w, HID blacklight spots for next year. I'm going to have drill down into bedrock to mount them, tho... they weigh a ton!


----------

